# appetite gone



## healthfreak (Aug 23, 2005)

MY Morning appetite is totally suppressed. I wake up and literally gag down a protein shake and a multiVitamin. I think this is why I have not been gaining anything. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 23, 2005)

Eat it


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 23, 2005)

Eat what I can barely get anything down.


----------



## Zaven (Aug 23, 2005)

some people are like that.......they just can't eat breakfast, my dad is like that....

breakfast is extrememly important.......at least try to find something you can stomach...


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 23, 2005)

I force it down but a hate it. before 12:00 I usally get 2 meals and only like 
800 cals then after 12:00 I eat like 5 meals of 500-600 each.


----------



## Big A (Sep 15, 2005)

Inj B-12 - you'll eat like a horse within 1 week.


----------



## big o (Sep 15, 2005)

That's easy..You'll grow like a weed.....But there's no recreational posting.....


----------



## hammeranvil (Sep 15, 2005)

eat a piece of soft fruit like nectarines or a plumb.  I have this same problem.  When im putting together my food for the day Im gaggin like a porn star.  Then down a shake and a couple nutrigrain bars.  If you eat fruit first it not only helps shut off catabolism it helps digest the food you will eat soon.  You sweat a lot at night also,  drink water right away cause its hard to eat when youre dehydrated and have drymouth.  If all else fails theres bong hits.


----------



## big o (Sep 15, 2005)

bump dat


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice info thx


----------



## Little Man (Sep 15, 2005)

did u just start?
i felt nauseus while eating during week 2 ... then it went away.. i also started taking better creatine and now i eat all day . 3500 to 3800


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 15, 2005)

just tell yourself that your family will be killed unless you eat your food..........that usually works...haha......really


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 15, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> just tell yourself that your family will be killed unless you eat your food..........that usually works...haha......really



Lol, ya I started 2 1/2 weeks ago. My appetite is growing allitle but mornings still hold me back.


----------



## cawb (Sep 16, 2005)

mornings are my worst area also, but today i decided to eat a hard piece of candy that i saw laying on the desk and afterwards i went out and ate a big piece of chicken. dont knbow why that worked it just did ....


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

Big A said:
			
		

> Inj B-12 - you'll eat like a horse within 1 week.


i agree with this and to really kick it up a notch. get some igf and run that at 50mcg per day. along with the b-12 it caused me to eat like a horse(actually i think i could have eaten a horse each day)  LOL
2 of our sponsorers carry b-12, lion nutrition & synthetek. i use the synthelamine from synthetek because it has multi estered b-12 so injections for me are eod at 2ml.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 18, 2005)

Ill have to try this in the future. It not very much money anyway. thx pin


----------

